# Toads (or Frogs) and Turtles?



## OurZoo (Oct 9, 2010)

Is it possible is keep a toad or frog, in the damper area of the box turtles outdoor enclosure? I realize actually getting them to stay in the enclosure would be an issue. But what about diseases? Would well fed box turtles try to eat the frog or toad? 
We no longer have our koi/water turtle/frog pond and just got to wondering if the frog & box turtle combo would work


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 9, 2010)

I haven't heard anything to the contrary. I have loads of toads all over my property and in my habitats. I also have a really big bull frog in a small lily pond next to the box turtles.


----------



## terryo (Oct 9, 2010)

This guy is always hanging out in the box turtle garden.


----------



## OurZoo (Oct 10, 2010)

terryo said:


> This guy is always hanging out in the box turtle garden.


Too cool, that's what I want! Don't know how "Jack, Janet, & Chrissie" our 3 Easterns will feel about it and I do know that Bertha does not like room mates, so it may work into an experiment.
Thanks for your input Yvonne and Terry!
Sandy


----------



## terryo (Oct 10, 2010)

One other thing....there are two of them that either live there in the pond, or come whenever...don't really know as I don't always see them, but they do lay literally hundreds of eggs in the bog plant in the pond, every Spring. I try to scoop as many as I can out, and put them in a tank. The one's that get to the tadpole stage, are eaten .....fast....by the boxies.
I used to have a big pond, and I'm thinking that they came to the boxie garden, where there is a little pond, when I got rid of it. This picture was taken in the Spring in Pio's garden. So they go from garden pond to garden pond during the Summer. Pio will chase them, probably to eat them when they are really small.


----------

